# 20141002 Nipple



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

Those pier fishermen save fuel but we also caught a sailfish today!! We were at the Nipple when we had a knockdown on the the wayback blue and white Islander with ballyhoo. The drag ran out and the fish dropped off. Then a dolphin Wahoo Wacker went screaming. It turned out a sailfish was snagged in the top of the head by the back hook of the wahoo wacker. A couple more knockdowns, a barracuda and a wahoo hit on a Yozuri Bonita lure. Seemed a lot rougher than 1.5!!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Look at that water!


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Water color*

Yeah; that is probably a camera artifact!! It was clear clean but not really that blue.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pretty fish


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great pic, even if the camera modified the colors!


----------



## CocoLoco (Oct 30, 2009)

great pic, congratulatons!


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

man that water color got me REAL excited for a second, nice fish!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

love the pic. nice sail!!!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Very cool pic... Those are pretty fish!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice pic, hard to beat fighting any billfish.... those sails have got to be some of the prettiest fish I've seen.


----------

